# UK requirements on relabelling - what should legally be on the tag?



## ryanwideeye (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know the UK requirements?


----------



## chalk apparel (Jun 2, 2008)

hi there - i'd love to know this too - have you got a good source for labels yet? this one looks ok 
Neck Labels and Relabelling | Indigo Clothing


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I recently got in touch with Trading Standards about this and was surpised at the outcome. The laws regarding this are not very strict. You don't even have to put the info on the label, it can be on the bag you sell the shirt in or even on the invoice. 
I have it all in writing at the unit, will have another read of it tomorrow.
Jim


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

> I recently got in touch with Trading Standards about this and was surpised at the outcome. The laws regarding this are not very strict. You don't even have to put the info on the label, it can be on the bag you sell the shirt in or even on the invoice.
> I have it all in writing at the unit, will have another read of it tomorrow.
> Jim


If you have time perhaps you could post this info as written.

David


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Not sure there are too many legal issues with re-labelling garments in the uk.*

*Obviously there is the trade description act. If you label an item as 100 percent cotton, then it has to be 100 percent cotton. You can't use labels that give the impression that the garment is made made by another company. For example using someone elses clothing brand.*

*Its a good idea to put European sizes on labels, as well as any washing instructions.*

*Your local trading standards office, are probably the best people to ask on an informal basis. Alternatively have a look at some of the clothing labels in your own wardrobe.*


----------



## skibtz (Jun 29, 2007)

The UK laws are quite relaxed.

Some info here.

One thing you will need to note before you get any labels made up is to not put 'Made in England', unless the tee itself was actually sewn together in England.

Printing and relabelling does not qualify a garment Country of Origin status.

While you do not need to put a Country of Origin on the label for the UK and some EU countries (unless your tee has a flag or the like on it), you _will_ have to if you are shipping to the U.S.

More info here at Section 6 - Chapter 61.


----------

